# Bewertungsscript !



## Wobkiller (13. Juni 2004)

Also ich wollte ein Bewertungsscript haben was mit grafiken ist also egal ob sterne oder punkte aber keine zahlen am besten wären so bis zu 5 oder 6 sternen ich habe hier im forum schon so etwas ähnliches gesehen hier :
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=143716

Aber dor stehen ja nur code schnipsel und da ich auf dem gebiet noch nicht so erfahren bin weiss ich nicht was ich damit anfangen soll wäre nett wenn mir mal jemanden ein script empfehlen könnte oder wenns nicht zu schwer ist mal auf die schnelle nen beispiel machen könnte damit ich es ausbauen kann !


Greetz Wobkiller


----------



## ronin (13. Juni 2004)

http://www.hotscripts.com
Die englische Sprache wird empfohlen. 


erfolgreiche Suche


----------

